# Can cockatiels get jealous?



## Reese (Feb 26, 2012)

Sure seems like it. o-o 

So I spent the night last night with a friend as my parents were fighting again and I didn't want to be around that. 

I just got home for a bit and decided I would put my cat in the hall way and take the cockatiel (who still doesn't have a name) out to get to know him better. 

So I hung out with him a bit but then I heard my cat mewing outside the door so I felt bad. Put the cockatiel back in the cage and started to spend time with the cat. 

And oh goodness. XD the Cockatiel did not seem to like that. Started pacing on the floor by the cage door, chirping. Shrieking. Pacing some more. 

In fact he is still pacing and I've been spending time with the cat for 10 minutes. 

Does someone seem a little jealous to you or what? XD

Now he has started to get a seed, eat it, pace. repeat.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Haha aww! Yes they can be jealous little creatures!!! If I am scratching Aero, Cupid will come over and get jealous if I don't start giving him some head scratches too, he will bite Aero and sometimes me  I have to pretty much always give them headscratches at the same time to avoid conflict.


----------



## Reese (Feb 26, 2012)

:tiel5:

Haha. XD Luckly the cat had enough cuddles for one day and wandered out of the room. So I could take nameless out of the cage. 

It was at that point that he turned into a giant cuddlebug and started to style my hair. Preen my ears. Even started to preen my nose and eyes. Then investigated the computer. 

I wish I could have gotten photos but my camera is charging.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My cockatiels get extremely jealous of one another. Especially my Luna...he thinks I am his and if anyone else tries to perch on "his" shoulder then we hear a bunch of skreeching and squabbling until the other bird decides my other shoulder is just as fit.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Reese said:


> he turned into a giant cuddlebug and started to style my hair. Preen my ears. Even started to preen my nose and eyes.


Haha! Krissi sometimes tries to get into my nose and I'm just in awe like 'what are you thinking?' And then she tries to pull the moles off my neck.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Aww ! Yes indeed , my Cockatiels are _VERY_ jeleous when it comes to the tiny nitty gritty things. If I were to open a foster birds cage first for outside time , they get extremely hormonal and tempermental. They will make their way to the foster birds cage and boot the poor thing off it ! BUT If I open their cage first , all is well and everyone gets along. Therefor I need to take out my tiels first , before the other ones. And head scratches ? Dont even get me started!


----------



## MeanDonnaJean (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh yessirree, they most certainly DO get jealous. Extremely jealous!

I've got one female cockatiel, Zoey, who sticks to me like glue ;-) and a male/female pair of budgies in a separate cage who of course are bonded to each other but who still like to get daily attention from me. If I even DARE begin to walk over to the budgies cage while Zoey is out she'll fly over there quicker than I can walk it (naturally) and she'll begin to chase 'em around from the outside of their cage and screech and squawk and scream at those poor lil' birdies with a mean ugly open-beak face. And don't even lemme try to do it while Zoey is inside HER cage. That's when she takes hold of a particular toy that has a larger than usual bell on it and begins to shake that sucker senseless....ring-a-ding-ding! ring-a-ding-ding!...all the while screachin' and screamin' away.

Sheesh! I NEVER had these types of problems, even with 4 kids


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, YES! My tiels get so jealous of one another, especially when they are getting scritches! They will either shove their little heads under my fingers or bite at the bird getting attention! And, if I try to do two at the same time I swear they still know they are not getting my undivided attention!

And a few love to preen me, which is sweet but they love to do my eyelashes and they aren't real careful - ouch!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

My little boy is so independent that I don't think he would notice if I fell off the face or the earth. I love hearing the stories though. I giggled at everybody's.


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

Are you sure he/she is not stressed because of the presence of the cat?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Actually the pacing and what-not is a sign that he wants out of his cage. I don't think he cared too much about the cat being there.


----------



## Reese (Feb 26, 2012)

heh, Funny stories guys! 

I doubt he's stressed about the cats presence though. He'll pace around and squawk even when the cat isn't there in the room and he wants out. Which he does most of the time.  His favorite place to hang out is on my shoulder, not that silly cage!


----------

